# Moly bullets



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

So I went to scheels a month ago, and they were low on .243 ammo. There were some 58 grain v-max bullets by hornady with a moly coating on them. I've heard horror stories of cleaning the bore after moly bullets have been used. Well I shot a box of them and my .243 seemed to absolutely love them. Took my gun home and cleaned it pretty good and didn't seem any dirtier than normal? What is your guys take on moly bullets or is there more than cleaning moly then ole reliable Hoppes #9 and gun oil?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use them in a few of my rifles. You do not have to remove all of the molly to have a clean rifle. There can be an issue with moisture it combined with molly causes an acid to form and that can eat the steel of the barrel. As I have said before there is this new product called oil. Just clean and lube your rifle yes inside the barrel when you put it away for longer term storage. It is something that should be done any way. Then when you want to shoot it again just run a few patches down the tube with break cleaner on it then some dry patches. This will get all the oil out and you will be fine. 
My Prairie Dog rifle (AR-15 flattop .223) has only been shot with molly coated bullets and I actually pour water down the tube to help cool it off. I have 6,000 or 7,000 rds down it and she is still shooting very well. As hot as I have had her in the past I know I would have had to change out tubes already if I was not shooting molly.

Chuck Norris invented a language that incorporates karate and roundhouse kicks. So next time Chuck Norris is kicking your ***, don't be offended or hurt, he may be just trying to tell you he likes your hat.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've been doing a lot of reading and it seems like this moly stuff is either a love/hate relationship. People either love it or hate it. My brother-in-law only shoots moly coated bullets in his guns. He states it really doesn't matter, your either dealing with copper fouling or moly. If moly decreases friction and increases barrel life why not use it is his opinion. Seems like oil after use is a must, which I do all the time anyway. I'm a little hesitant to switch after seeing how good my gun likes them.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

My Savage 10FP shoots moly coated bullets better than naked ones. So I use moly. Some like it some hate it. I have never experienced the problems that some have said, comes from using it.

I think it's like powder and bullet choice. What works best in your rifle is what you should use.

huntin1


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I use moly in one of my varmint guns and not the other. Moly coating wasn't available in the bullet brand and weight I wanted and have never wanted to do the moly coating myself.

The only thing I would recommend is if you are going to shoot moly, make sure your barrel is as clean as possible before shooting moly bullets or in essence you are laying moly right down over your copper, fouling and other junk in your barrel making your problem worse not better.

Before I began shooting moly bullets, I actually cleaned the barrel incredibly well, then bought some moly coating, and ran it through the barrel to make sure I had a moly base before ever even shooting moly bullets. Since then, everything has been great. The moly coated gun has never shot as well, I have to clean it less often, and I am hoping for longer barrel life (we will see).

One more note is that if you reload, the moly coating will cause less pressure and will be slower by default, so be careful but if you wish to shoot at the same speeds, you may have to increase your powder a bit to compensate.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I used the 58 grain moly bullets last year out of my .243, this summer i started reloading. I went to remove the moly and it was an absolute pain in the A$$. It was very messy, and a long process. You wont get the moly out with an ordinary copper remover. Its a must to get that moly out if you want to shoot original copper again. My opinion and experience, I would never touch another moly bullet again


----------

